
California Governor Vetoes Bill to Stop Drones from Flying Over Private Property - harold
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2015/09/10/california_gov_jerry_brown_vetoes_bill_to_stop_drones_from_flying_over_private.html
======
gexos
I'm not American but I'm happy with this news, laws like this pass and spread
from state to state, country to country, so this is a Win for all.

~~~
karmakaze
+1 the scope of the bill was too general. Address the known issues rather than
a blanket that will need later amendment.

